# Beretta PX-4 Storm



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi guys/gals,

I get to pick up my new toy this weekend. Anything can you tell me about this pistol the recoils Bachwards? It is unique in it's operation.


Clerk


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a PX-4 Storm Compact in .40 S&W and it is a great shooter. Reassembly after cleaning is a little different, but with practice isn't too bad. Recoil is not an issue to me with it.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Clerk said:


> Hi guys/gals,
> 
> I get to pick up my new toy this weekend. Anything can you tell me about this pistol the recoils Bachwards? It is unique in it's operation.
> 
> Clerk


Which one you get? I now have three...lol. Two full-size storms- one .40 and one 45, and just bought a 9mm Compact Storm the other day that I still need to take out to the range and run it through it's paces.

They're good guns, that's for sure, I think. I love my 40. Even that 45, for a polymer gun, sure handles the recoil pretty dang nice from them 230 grain slugs. My cousin said the recoil from my 45 wasn't much more than the recoil from his Remington R1 1911.

For a while there, I was ok with the big, gaudy safety levers they put on these guns but after looking at it from a different perspective, these guns- as long as you don't have the hammer pulled back, are real close to a typical revolver. The really don't even need a safety because when the hammer isn't pulled back, you've got a very long, 10-pound trigger pull. After the first shot, or if you start off with the hammer pulled back before shooting it, you're now down to a 5 pound pull that's half the length of the movement so, that's why I bought three conversion kits from Beretta to convert all three of my pistols from type F to type G which is just decocker only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned 3 in 9mm and 1 in 40. It is the softest shooting 40 I have ever shot.

I currently have a 9mm PX4 compact model. It is a great size gun that comes with a 15 round mag in that size.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> I have owned 3 in 9mm and 1 in 40. It is the softest shooting 40 I have ever shot.
> 
> I currently have a 9mm PX4 compact model. It is a great size gun that comes with a 15 round mag in that size.


It'd look awful goofy but you can use any of the full-size mags of the same caliber in the compacts and the sub compacts of you were ever so inclined.

What do you use for defensive ammo in your 9mm Compact, and what grain? I bought a bunch of the Federal Premium American Eagle target rounds for my Ruger LC9S in 124 grain which I'm assuming will be fine for my new storm. I carry the Federal Premium 124 grain HST's in that little Ruger too, which I'm sure will be fine in the new storm as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used Critical Defense ammo. It is 115 gr, I think. 

Mine is my car gun. I usually prefer to carry my HK P2000 for my carry gun.

I use the Critical Defense in my P2000 as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I typically use 124gr Hydrashok in several other pistols. 1 pistol has 124gr Gold Dot. I take all 3, and I try all 3 in a new gun. Reliability is not the only reason to check. POA/POI can change with different ammo. So, I see which of the 3 gives the best grouping.

That makes my final decision of the 3. So, different for different guns


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

That's a good gun. I shot my Nephew's 9MM PX4 and was very impressed. If I wasn't satisfied with the CZ P-01. I would buy a Beretta. I may anyway. I like the Remington 124 Grain Golden Saber in 9MM..


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Tangof said:


> That's a good gun. I shot my Nephew's 9MM PX4 and was very impressed. If I wasn't satisfied with the CZ P-01. I would buy a Beretta. I may anyway. I like the Remington 124 Grain Golden Saber in 9MM..


I really considered the Storm sub Compact in 9mm for EDC carry but chose against it because it's pert-near almost like two of my LC9S's side by side. Lol.

I've recently just started kicking around the idea again of the Beretta Nano 9mm but I'm also going circles around again the fact that it only relies of a Glock-style trigger safety.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

*My new Beretta*



corneileous said:


> Which one you get? I now have three...lol. Two full-size storms- one .40 and one 45, and just bought a 9mm Compact Storm the other day that I still need to take out to the range and run it through it's paces.
> 
> They're good guns, that's for sure, I think. I love my 40. Even that 45, for a polymer gun, sure handles the recoil pretty dang nice from them 230 grain slugs. My cousin said the recoil from my 45 wasn't much more than the recoil from his Remington R1 1911.
> 
> ...


corneileous;677466,

I stayed safe and got the 9mm version. Initial taking out of the box and handleing it I found it to fit my hand well. The trigger pull is lighter than I expected since I'm more of a revolver fan. When I get it cleaned up and oiled I'll go put some round down range to get the ineerd working.

Clerk


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

My CCW's since 2010 or so if that says anything. 2 9's and 1 40 in compact flavor:mrgreen:


----------

